# Forum Home Renovation Pools, Spa & Water Features  Spa on deck

## barney118

Looking at putting an outdoor spa on my pool deck, looking at the frame on the spa it appears the weight of the spa is carried on the outside frame in the fiberglass is this correct? There a a couple of cross members on the bottom on the middle surely these wouldn't be load bearing there is nothing of them. So of I'm beefing up the deck I just need the perimeter where the spa is to take the load?  
Cheers Barney
Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk

----------


## shauck

I'm not gonna say I know for sure but if you think about putting a bath or spa in a bathroom and bedding it in cement underneath the whole bath for a good result, I would support the whole thing.

----------


## Uncle Bob

What special preparation is required for an In Deck Spa?   
When building a deck around the spa it is important that the structure incorporates a firm flat base  area  that  can  accommodate  the  full  weight  of  the  spa  pool  as  the  outer  spa  rim  is  not designed to take this weight.  
It is best to have the spa on site before construction to ensure accurate measurement.  
Lifted from here: Spa Pools NZ: Frequently Asked Questions....

----------


## ringtail

Beef the whole deck. That way you can have a pizza oven too :Biggrin:  
I would certainly be having something under all of it. In my limited spa experience it appears that the perimeter frame is the only load bearing part.

----------


## ben0

I Installed a below ground spa a two years ago (DIY), actualy about to move it. 
For my spa, most of the water weight was at the bottom of the spa and a small amout around the top lip. Half the top lip wasn't touching touching the bullnosing for a couple of weeks before i adjusted some heights. At 2.4mx2.4m the spa takes about 800L of water and is about 120kg of fibreglass, when full of people the total weight would easiserly be 1500Kg+. Make sure that you have a strong deck!  
When installing the spa, I droped it onto a bed of compacted sand with some GP concrete thrown in the mix for good messure.

----------

